# Update on poofy girl!!



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

So I am going to tentatively say she has turned a corner... she perked up some yesterday and got a bit more fiesty, and I was worried it might be a bit of a surge but she’s still peeping right along! 

She might even be recovering some sensation and movement in her feet/toes again! The one leg has been totally non reactive since the start and the other non reactive but at least could move most of the leg and foot, even if no grip. 

So, she’s eating like a horse again so I’m really REALLY hoping we are doing better, but kinda scared to jinx it! 

She’s just the sweetest little peep, and she isn’t shivering anymore either, so whatever has been going on, i truly hope she’s starting to recover. She’s literally irreplaceable in looks and makeup (well, so close as to not matter) if not by being herself. 

Thanks for all the encouragement- i needed it to not give up on her a couple of times bc she was just pitiful. I sat in the floor and bawled my eyes out a couple days ago, but now, maybe it is wasn’t needed. Or maybe it was. Who knows.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was so afraid to read what you had to say. But now? It's given my morning a better start. I can only imagine how it is going for you. 

She's got a bunch of people pulling for her.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Thank you for the encouraging update!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

She’s a stubborn little one! She just might make it. If only I knew for certain what had happened and/or WHY!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So often the feathered ones through curve balls at us and the only thing we can do is support and hope for the best. If she pulls out of this she's got a really strong constitution.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> So often the feathered ones through curve balls at us and the only thing we can do is support and hope for the best. If she pulls out of this she's got a really strong constitution.


YES. We are definitely still on the line here, and she could easily go either direction. However, I think the fact her Serama buddies have not abandoned her (and of course our help too) has made a lot of difference. They still stuck to her like glue. 

She’s skinny right now. She’s def significantly smaller than I’d like. I have added some bee pollen and some soldier worms to her diet which she gobbles up quickly which she def needs. 

But-


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

We keep her beside us in a box lid a lot of the time, and one of Tristan’s old shirts helps her stay upright as needed. She’s weak but spunky.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I hate when these things happen. It's so difficult to know what to do other than try to make certain there is food and water intake.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I hate when these things happen. It's so difficult to know what to do other than try to make certain there is food and water intake.


Amen. I question myself daily if I’m prolonging the inevitable and causing her to suffer longer, but she doesn’t seem to be suffering as yet, so I haven’t considered anything other than continued care for as long as she will accept it. I think that when she does give up, however, it will be my time to let her do so. I’m not seeing anymore improvements today, and less water intake. I’m not giving up, but each day without recovery is an additional nail in the PROVERBIAL coffin.... gosh terrible analogy there....


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Thank you for the update. We are all still pulling for you.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Overmountain1 said:


> Amen. I question myself daily if I’m prolonging the inevitable and causing her to suffer longer, but she doesn’t seem to be suffering as yet, so I haven’t considered anything other than continued care for as long as she will accept it. I think that when she does give up, however, it will be my time to let her do so. I’m not seeing anymore improvements today, and less water intake. I’m not giving up, but each day without recovery is an additional nail in the PROVERBIAL coffin.... gosh terrible analogy there....


Every one of us does the same thing. But too many times whatever ailed them passed and we can be thankful the support was offered.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

NEVER A DULL MOMENT.... 

So, hubby’s truck decided it didn’t like having oil anymore on the way home last night, so it is parked about 3 hours up the road, and I had to drive up and get him. So I haven’t personally spent a lot of ‘Hensley’ time today. The boys have watered her regularly today, and she seems almost the same as yesterday. I think she’s finally regaining some sensation in the worse foot, although perhaps not a lot. She will def walk with a limp if we can get her to that point. Again, fingers crossed. She’s been making more efforts at standing so that is good.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had something similar happen but mine was the oil pump froze up. Luckily I was only an hour from home. Talk about a long day for you all with all of the road running.

I was worried that we hadn't seen an update about her. At least she's no worse, that's something positive.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Yeah. It often pays not to give up. I am pleased she is getting better for you. You may be surprised just how much she recovers and I'm betting she will be 100% before too long.*


----------



## LittleChickenMama (Apr 14, 2021)

Any updates from the spunky girl??


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

LittleChickenMama said:


> Any updates from the spunky girl??


*I'm waiting to hear too. Spunky girl came from my birds so I'm most interested in her recovery.*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

She’s still hanging on! She can almost stand up- sometimes. So it’s not much but it is progress. I am still concerned about her weight loss, but I got my hands on some prednisone last night- yeah! That’ll increase her appetite! They’re 10mg tabs so was thinking start at a low low end due to the dehydration and weight loss, like 1/8 of a tablet now and another after 6-8 hours and build up a little. 
Thoughts?

My concern is for her heart in all that of course- and since we don’t know the original ‘why’ of all this....


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Glad to hear she is better. Wish I could help, but Prednisone is not something I have ever used. The why with my Yokohama hen was an attacking hen who never touched her. I only know because I was handling the chicks at the time. The hen started to attack and the Yokohama immediately started to go into convulsions.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

1/4 tablet, twice a day for three days, then 1/4 tablet once a day for three days, then 1/4 tablet every other day for three days.

It might have been too long now for it to have any benefit.

Any chance at all there's a Petsmart near you? They care Kaytee Exact Hand Rearing Formula for cage birds. Birds love that stuff. I've always kept some around for just in case.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Oooh yeah! I’ll grab some of it this afternoon. I’m sure it can only help. Today she won’t eat actual food, but she still gets excited for soldier worms and bread. Of course. Really, I’m trying like heck to not feed her junk at ALL. But at the same time she has to eat. So I’m going to get some of the hand reading stuff and see if she will take to that too. 
Steroids. Ugh. It may not be able to assist in the healing healing part at this later date, but if it stimulates her appetite and gets her to eat more than she has been and to keep trying- I’m all for it. I got her to take it in little bread crust balls.  

Fingers crossed that she tolerates it well. Any unknown factor could play out wrong (heart murmur etc) but that’s the risk I have to take now. And would have sooner if I could have.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What's the story on hub's truck? 

Are you still giving her the nutri drench? Good stuff, loaded with the nutrients she needs.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Nitro-Drench- <—— ha! I’m leaving that-about half the time, and we make it really strong bc she doesn’t like it apparently. I have to give her plain water or she won’t drink enough, but I do still try to make her drink it with the syringe. 

Oh the truck.... he was bringing the tractor back home late at night and all of a sudden it felt like he got a flat so he limped toward the exit, and by the time it got close he knew it was the engine. He managed to get to the truck stop at least. There is oil all over everything everywhere. Gobs of it. He said probably half or more of his oil reservoir has to be gone, and he cannot tell where it’s coming from- no loose hoses we can see etc... so it’s likely the high pressure oil pump, which is a beast to even get to, and super expensive to replace. 
However. My dear friend I grew up with owns a local towing company and happens to have a brand new Cummins diesel sitting in his shop. And the price is.... more than killer. It’s a bargain and a half!! Yes because we know him. Thing is, we LOVE that truck. It’s the one with the beautiful heavy saddle leather interior -Ford lost money on every one made- and every hide used comes from the actual King Ranch. Hence the name. Anyway. So the truck body and all that is still next to like new. Truly. (The owner before us also owned a car wash, so it stayed pristine.) Apprentky the holy grail of trucks is a Cummins in a Ford bc the body of fords are better made but the engine isn’t as good as the Cummins. So. 

I had to hop in the car bright and early yesterday, swap vehicles with my father in law to a truck, and go pick up hubby and the trailer 3 hours up the road. Yay!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Hensley and her crew- Tristan and those two are so close, it’s cute to see. Hens was taking a mini-sunbath, just her head was in the sun there. Sweet little peep.... she’s eating a bit more- it’s a start!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The other option is Rooster Booster. I kept that one around for depleted birds. 

So, a new truck is coming to your house? Not going to bother fixing the other one? Or going to sell it as it?

Breakdowns in the middle of nothing in the middle of the night is never fun. At least you both made it home again safe and sound.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh no- no new truck, just a new engine in our own! The said friend also has a shop and has graciously offered it up to do the motor swap, a d several of hubby’s friends are super excited about it. Geeks. It’ll be done in a hot second, if they spend as much time working on it as they will talking about it!  

I can’t complain. It’s good to have good friends. 

About our girl- she’s hanging on! I haven’t mentioned this bc I keep hoping to catch a pic but haven’t. At first I would stop it and make her move, so now she hops off pretty quick when I see it.  
Alarma, the teeny tiny Serama female, perches on top of little Hensley. I thought she was doing it as a, idk, just not so nice move, but I don’t think that’s it now. Hensley seems to like it, she doesn’t try to stop her or make her move, she just gently sits/lays on her and... keeps her warm, I think? It’s cute but I know it’s not ideal, I have to alternate with little Hensley anyway so I can get some other things done.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Boys and their toys. So it's the truck that blew the oil pump that is excellent shape body wise? 

I hope you can catch a pic. Having a buddy that close though is good for Hensley in the long run.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

That was what my ultimate decision about it was; if she didn’t seem bothered by it and it didn’t seem too forced or anything, who am I to tell them how to cuddle? Because everyone needs a best Bud.  Alarma is all feathers- she is perched on my thumb here-


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She's really little. It's one thing to see them in Dan's man hands but in a woman's smaller hand it's really obvious.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> That was what my ultimate decision about it was; if she didn’t seem bothered by it and it didn’t seem too forced or anything, who am I to tell them how to cuddle? Because everyone needs a best Bud.  Alarma is all feathers- she is perched on my thumb here-


*She's looking good. I ended up keep four pullets her age to make up for those that were killed, but not really as those that were killed were silkied serama; the only two I had. I'm hoping the genetics of the flock gives me some more, so I'm hoping on this new batch of seven. Snow is suppose to be carrying the silkied hidden gene. I know some of my hens are split to silkied. Perhaps I will get lucky.*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Awesome! I can’t wait to see pictures of how they grow compared with her etc- just for fun. 

Another day another weak peep. I just don’t know y’all. I am starting to feel the worst, and that she may not recover even enough to _live_ really.... idk. She’s very skinny and still kinda perky: she will not eat anything bigger than about a chia seed, except nibbles at grass too. I just think it’s been a little too catastrophic unfortunately. I hate it sooooo much- you always get even more attached in caring so closely with one, and she was pretty special on her own already. Sweet thing.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have you tried the hand rearing formula? Or cooked oatmeal sweetened with a little sugar? Or chopped up hard boiled egg? Often I would use a metal spoon, the shiny would get their attention and they'd poke at what was in the spoon,

If the damage is too extensive she might not improve anymore than she has at this point.

I know exactly what you mean about caring for them and trying to pull them back. It's never easy on us and even harder when they lose the battle.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

She’s gotten fairly pitiful despite our best efforts. Because of the hermit crabs I have all kinds of chicken delicacies- the hand rearing is what I need to go grab now. Dang it I was gonna try that yesterday. Ack! 
We have tried dried bugs and pupae of many sorts- whole and broken up, sometimes a peck. Same with lots of seeds and grains and nuts- we tried egg too, and no. Wont touch it, just that first day a few bites. She still cannot stand, at all, and when she does and the leg goes out and then the other one also gets messed up bc it still can’t grip either.... sigh- she ends up with all limbs (and head) spread out as far as they’ll go, almost like ‘whoa make the world stop spinning’ too, so she may have been directly or indirectly affected in balance as well. Poor little baby. I wish I could’ve tried the steroids immediately, but I’m unsure it would’ve made a big change. But- here [mention]robin416 [/mention] and [mention]danathome [/mention] 
I finally caught them snuggling. You can see by the second picture they were starting to move! Ha! Goobers. She visits for about an hour at a time, I try to water her about every hour unless she’s asleep good... then I’ll wait the few more minutes til she’s up again.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

And, on a side note, Sammy continues to come right along; he was definitely handled prior to his great escape. Not much, but some. He doesn’t spaz when we reach in for him now, and he’s really excited to make the Wyandotte’s acquaintance. Truly we have been waiting to free range them all together to be reasonably sure Sammy won’t be a nightmare to herd back up again.  
I feel guilty he doesn’t get a ton of ranging time, but he does get to stay on grass (wire bottom cage) during the days when it’s not nasty, and we do get him out and handle and socialize him and he doesn’t actually seem unhappy, unless the pullets wander away too far, that is!  He’s gonna be a good addition. Even if he’s screechy and loud as all get out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is an amazingly sweet pic. I keep looking at her eyes. You can't really tell the difference between the two of them. I don't understand the not eating. If it was a stroke she should at least be doing that.

Sammy sounds like my Shoester. The little fart would come up on the covered porch and let loose. Talk about ear bleeding sound.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh gosh- Chip STILL has him beat but they will both- like.... my husband has said he has literally never heard a rooster as loud as Chip. And that is actually a credible thing to say, he’s been around plenty, although not a breeder or anything. He really is ridiculous. Sometimes it makes my ears ring for a few seconds enough it dampens other stuff too. Yay for age and hearing loss!  
And not to be left out today, Chappie wanted to show Dan how big he’s (not really) getting.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Look out for those little guys, they can be quite feisty and win quite a few battles with the bigger guys.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh yes- thankfully all roosters are now under 2lbs- so they’re all fiesty! 

I have got to video Tiny- if I’m sitting out on the deck, he comes over and helpfully herds whatever I have on the table into my lap..... and then fusses at me until I grab him. I have created a monster!  
More than once he has done this so I’ll get it on tape for sure.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That would be so much fun to see.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Update time!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Looking good. She will recover. I'm a bit surprised at how many of the chicks came out blues; shouldn't be with a blue father, I guess I just had it in my mind the chicks would be splash-all of them.*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

She’s a beautiful soft silkied blue, but she DOES have a touch of splash pop out here and there, mostly feet? Little white spots here and there. She’s a beautiful girl, she will have challenges, and this will take still more time, but I think she can make it now. Her feet still don’t grip, but that could still improve over time, really I think just the one. But she is learning how to get propped up on the better leg, and she goes in circles for now, but learning how to move around a little too. I’m so proud!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Additionally; it is odd to note that while she does ok as you saw- when I said don’t get crazy at the end there.... If she starts to lose her balance she starts rocking and flailing and that right foot pushes further and further back the more she tries and gets worked up about it. I have to stop the flailing and wait for her to relax enough to ease it back to position. It’s odd, but whatever. There’s no predicting how any of this turns out when it happens. Different outcomes for the same injury etc.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Update time!


Good news! Thanks for the video.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Was that blueberries?

Never mind, I heard you say it when I watched it again.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Another day another... well it was another day. Not the best but not the worst I guess. We had to bathe her rear again- poor dear is rubbed a bit featherless and tender, then she gets poo on it, you get the picture. 

She still is super duper picky and kind of unpredictable about it. She will reliably gobble an egg yolk, but will not touch an egg white. She will darn near choke on something to gobble it one time but then snub it later or the next day. I’m a bit frustrated if you can’t tell.... it wasn’t the best diet day. She needs to be gaining weight back! 

But she is gaining strength. She does good, but it’s almost like when she gets excited her nerves misfire even harder and it all goes more and more wrong for her. It’s an odd thing to see. But she can stand and even take a wobbly step or so, and spin herself pretty good too lol. Slowly but surely, Bill.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Your going to have a full supply of meds for her by the time she makes up her mind what she's going to do. Pick up some Desitin and the next time you have to clean her smear some of that on her bum. It will help protect her from the irritation. 

None of them are crazy for the white but most will eat it. The yolk is what they all go for first. 

I found the same thing with any that were down. They can be like cats, love the food the first time the next look at you like you're trying to poison them. 

Getting weight on them is a slow go even if they are healthier than she is now. The high fat hand rearing formula would probably help but you'd have to get that from some place like Chewy.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I am pleased to report she is making an (almost) full recovery. She stands and moves herself around pretty easily, and she dust bathes. She’s never going to win any races, but she could win a beauty contest!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Absolutely amazing! Does she get to move back in with her sibs?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

That's great news!


----------

